# Is 18 too old?



## em_wolf (16 May 2017)

Hi, this is my first post on here and I made this account so I could ask this question.
Is 18 too old to start riding lessons?
I'm 17 currently but would like to start riding lessons in July after my exams are finished and after my holiday. My problem is that I'm a very anxious person and I feel like I would stand out at the stables for starting at 18. I did take a few lessons last September however all the other learners were no older than 12, this made me very uncomfortable so I stopped going (however this was partly because I wanted to focus on exams.) I would appreciate honest responses to this as I am scared of standing out and looking stupid for starting at this age since it seems to be the norm to start out very young.

Thank you for any replies


----------



## Karran (16 May 2017)

Nooooo! No! No! There's people around me who started in their 30's and even a lady I know who started riding after her husband died at the age of 72! 

Don't feel awkward because of your age, ask for recommendations in your area and i'm sure people will be able to point you in the direction of a friendly yard that will be able to match you to the right lessons for your ability and age group!


----------



## cally23 (16 May 2017)

haha Gosh no you are just a babe! I started riding lessons at 52, I now own two lovely cobs. If you love and want to be with horses and learn to ride, it will take the rest of your life. I think the earlier you start the better. I expect when you start lessons you will see a great variation in people of all ages. Go and have fun.


----------



## claret09 (16 May 2017)

no - go for it have a great time and discover what make the rest of us tick. good luck. have fun.


----------



## Equi (17 May 2017)

Frankly i think the older rider can progress and learn to ride much faster than someone younger. You have more control over your body, emotions and common sense. you can listen and take instruction better and are not constantly looking to show off/chat to friends in lessons. (obviously this is a huge generalization as not ALL kids are like this, but having been through lessons and worked with them a hell of a lot of them are like this) I loved riding lessons, but i dont know that i learned anything other than basic balance and how to "try not to fall off" over about 10 years. I learned more in the last two years going back to lessons than i ever did as a kid! 

So basically, go for it. You will progress fast and be doing "real horsing" much faster than the younger ones in a lot of cases.


----------



## Amye (17 May 2017)

Definitely not too old!! my mum didn't start riding till she was in her 40's. If it's something you want to do go for it!

Some riding stables have adult lessons or you could see if you can find anywhere like that so you're not with people younger than you


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 May 2017)

no definately not too old.   lots of people dont start till they are in their 30s or older...  why not ask for a private lesson if you are not happy in a group.  it will cost a little more but the benefit is that you will get the instructor to yourself.  i would say if you want to ride, put your brave pants on and go for it...


----------



## Damnation (17 May 2017)

Good lord no!

There are pleanty of riders who come into riding later in life - go for it and have fun!

Good luck


----------



## em_wolf (18 May 2017)

Thank you to everyone for your replies  I have found a lovely stables nearby at which I'm hoping to start private lessons in July. I would never have had the courage to do this without your amazing motivations so again, thank you to everyone who replied. I never expected this community to be so friendly and welcoming.


----------



## oldie48 (19 May 2017)

Have a lovely time learning to ride. I had a few lessons when I was 11 but didn't really start riding until I was nearly 50. It was the best thing I ever did and I wish I'd started at 18! I had lessons with children and probably provided great entertainment for the parents, but what does that matter? I was having fun and being with young children made me braver. Just do it.


----------



## Equi (20 May 2017)

If you stick around you will find that 99% of the time horse and hound is a very supportive and knowledgeable community. I can't speak for everyone, but personally i find most posters only ever want to better both people and their horses be it in their health or ability. The only thing the general posters do not tolerate is lies or snarky replies - but from your 2 posts, i don't believe that should be a problem if you continue to speak how you have. I look forward to hearing more about your riding in July.


----------



## cootuk (20 May 2017)

I started at 50...get a few funny looks in my garb from the Pony Club girls if my lesson follows theirs.
I started with private lessons just to get going so I didn't look out of place with youngsters, but can now schedule group lessons with "mature" people.
You will find you fit right in. Lots of the teen girls will be older in attitude around horses than their age, though there can be a bit of boyfriend bitchiness.


----------



## Orangehorse (20 May 2017)

An Olympic rider didn't sit on a horse until she was in her mid 20s, she was a skier and also an airline pilot.  Having been presented with a horse for a day's hunting she went back home, bought some show jumpers, with varying success and ended up eventing and representing her country.

Share your riding ambitions with the instructor and find one who will help you reach your goal, and also suitable horses for you.  Some riding schools would stick you on a horse and ambling round a school, others might put you on the lunge and get you sitting correctly and strongly like the classical riding schools.


----------



## Darbs (22 May 2017)

My 8 year old daughter wants me and my wife to ride, and while I can't see it for a few years yet, I could imagine it at some point in the future and I will certainly be over the age of 50 by the time it happens. I also know two other people that have started riding recently, both aged over 50.


----------



## h0rse (22 May 2017)

I started at 21 and I'm 23. And I'm male which is all the more daunting in such a female dominated place ! But I've loved every minute and even had horses on loan!


----------



## Goldenstar (23 May 2017)

No 18 is definitely not too old go for it .


----------

